# Fungus and Pimafix problems....WTF?



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Everyone,
I rescued this piranha from a lfs sump. It had a really really bad fungal infection. I treated the infection with jungle brand paraclear tabs initially, then I moved on to just salt. The fungus receaded to being flush with the fishes body except for on the gill plates. I decided I would try to speed the process along by adding Pimafix and not adding salt with water changes. Well the fungus is now turning lighter in some spots and actually turning white on the gill plate area. I almost think that it is sticking out a little further again as well. Is this normal with Pimafix? Is the fungus turning from dark grey to white normal? Will it fall off? I am currently on my second dosing of Pimafix but am thinking that I may just go back to the salt if Pimafix is making the fungus worse.

Here's some pics to show what I mean.

Fungus with just salt treatment:








Fungus now with Pimafix:








Fungus does not show up when I use the flash:








Let me know what you think guys. This is my first time with a fish with this significant of a fungal infection, so I don't really know if this is the normal forward progression or if the Pimafix has caused some backward progression.


----------



## Pangasius (Oct 20, 2006)

I have exactly the same problem with a red belly i've just rescued. Initially I thought it was a heater burn as the place he came from is an absolute hole. Its now gone a white-ish colour,and is slightly raised. I've treated it with salt,and upped the temp. Just wondering what to do next. I treat fish in work everyday, but its different when its one of your own.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I would not use any other medication "yet" beside adding aquarium salt first to see how does salt work for him..any injury, illness, etc...should start out with salt, it good for all fish and it doesnt hurt your fish, water, waterparameter, etc...Not not a fan to speed up the process of treatment on my piranha. it take time and patient.

The only thing I can suggest is increas water change 30% every 3 days, aqaurium salt, high temp 82-84f, good filteration...IMO.


----------



## Pangasius (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks,thats what I've done so far. P's are pretty hardy fish,but when he came (from the supplier) the water that he'd travelled in was brown







So what sort of life he's led before now,i couldnt say.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Joe, the one area you want to avoid problems is with the gill area. I would try an oxidizer such as Mardel Maroxy. If indeed that is a true body fungus and not something else you will notice an improvement in 24-48 hours. Good luck. Follow directions to the T and do not overdose. later.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks for the responses.

Dr. Giggles,
I think I am going to stay away from the meds. I never used them in the past and only used salt. I thought that this was a severe enough case to use meds and IME, they don't seem to work. I don't know why, maybe because piranhas are sensitive to meds and it stresses them, but I am just going to go back to good old salt. It never failed me in the past and I don't think it will this time. It will just take longer.

I know exactly what you mean about the gill areas, but I can tell you that it is for sure body fungus and is not in the gills. The piranha is not labored in breathing and when chewing a large piece of food you can look in and those gills are nice, pink, and clean so I am not too concerned about that.

If the condition worsens, I will try out the Mardel Maroxyn, otherwise salt is on the menu!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok, but if it gets worse don't hesitate to use Maroxy. Don't confuse it with Maracyn. Thats an antibiotic. Maroxy is also safe on bio filtration. I bought my irritan from George that had a case of body fungus and it disappeared before treatment was over. Good luck.... Jerry


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I will definately give that a try if I notice any changes for the worse.

Thanks Jerry,
Joe


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hows the treatment goin?


----------

